# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  fear of dating or asking out

## TheCARS1979

I have this fear if asking women out and or dating. I think half of it has to do with the  past. Im now moving in on 40 years ild soon and dont know what to do

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Considering the fact that I'm afraid of initiating contact with women even within the context of friendship, I'm not really qualified to try and give advice on the subject.  ::\:

----------


## Rawr

I have a major fear in dating. It's so bad that when I'm in a relationship I often experience rapid heart beat from pressure to be a good girlfriend who talks & spends enough time with her partner even though I'm an introvert. All my relationships have ended cause I would finally snap from the pressure & prefer the pressure free solitude of being single. :/

----------

